# New stream- Blinking white



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey folks,

I know this will work out, but I want to work NOW! lol

Just picked up a Stream on clearance...
-Registered it on Tivo.com (something the setup sheet doesnt even mention!)
-Waited 20-30 minutes
-Plugged in the stream to my router
-waited a several-10 minutes
-tried to connect the (current version) Ipad app. (IOS 7.04, Ipad "4")
-the app errors out when trying to setup stream "setup did not complete successfully", through it can see it under system information with status 'unknown', the TSN and Name show the TSN, software version 'unknown', it has a valid IP, Mac Addy is 'unknown', and mobile devices says 0 of 0. Full system info gives an instant error 'unable to communicate'
-broadband test opens the window, saying 'buffering' but never goes anywhere
-Force connection on XL4... it actually downloads something that it needs time to digest, which gives me hope... wait for it to finish, no change with stream.
-Go check on the stream, white light is blinking.
-reboot router
-reboot stream
-reboot Ipad
-20 minutes later, no change.

Oh, I even signed out and back into the ipad app a few times mixed in there. On sign-in it tries to setup streaming, but just fails with the generic message to try again.

I havent rebooted the XL4.... its recording atm. I guess I could disconnect my 2-tuner unit to simplify things, too?


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

lgnad said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I know this will work out, but I want to work NOW! lol
> 
> ...


It sounds like your Stream is having trouble getting a DNS server. Try plugging it in directly to your modem, and if the light becomes solid then you'll know it's a router-related issue.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok, I just rebooted my cable modem, router, and stream as well as the XL4, and unplugged the cat 5 from the Premier to simplify things. I tried to have the mini call home, but it got mentally ill from everything else rebooting and decided it felt like a vacation (reboot) was more appropriate.

Yay! Its just completed the setup... well, for in-home.

Anyone got a clue how long it should take to get the software update?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

I forced an update, and it updated from 19.0.1.RC1 to 19.1.3b... re-did the setup for out of home... and Im all set!


----------

